# Is my paint salvageable?



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 2, 2014)

The pin striping is where the blue looks good but I need to know if there is a way to get more og paint out of it. Thanks for looking here are some pics of what I mean.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 2, 2014)

That looks about as good as it'll get. If the paint was still present, you'd have a chance to improve it but that's mostly all chipped or rubbed through. Unfortunately, Murray products didn't use the quality of paint that Schwinn did through the 60s, and examples that weren't garage babies look like this more often than not.


----------



## Rrogers1992 (Jan 2, 2014)

jpromo said:


> That looks about as good as it'll get. If the paint was still present, you'd have a chance to improve it but that's mostly all chipped or rubbed through. Unfortunately, Murray products didn't use the quality of paint that Schwinn did through the 60s, and examples that weren't garage babies look like this more often than not.




Alrighty thanks for the input!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 2, 2014)

It's gone Bro.  You can't revive what doesn't exist.


----------

